# No follicles during IUI & told IVF a waste of money



## MrsMacD (Jan 22, 2012)

2 weeks ago my DH and I went for our first round of IUI. It was through this treatment that we went from unexplained infertility to finding out what was wrong  . I have high FSH (19) and on day 8 ultrasound(after 300 gonal on days 2/4 & 6) I only had one 3mm antral follicle present. I am currently awaiting my AMH results but the doctor basically told us IVF would be a waste of money. Has anyone else experienced a similar situation i.e. no follicles and then gone on to have a BFP?


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

I've no advice hun, but just wanted to send you huge huge hugs.

Fingers crossed the AMH comes back with better news.

S xx


----------



## MrsMacD (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks mrsmcc7 for the hugs. Unfortunately I've just returned from the clinic today and been told my AMH level was undetectable so just confirmed what we already knew. At least this time I was prepared for it!


----------



## Jasmine3 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Hun

Sorry to hear you have had such devastating news. I too was in the unexplained category and then much to my horror my AMH came back as 0.9 !

Even with an AMH of 0.9 I have managed to get pregnant twice naturally, so please dont loose hope. There are lots of ladies who have a low amh who have got pregnant and gone on to have healthy babies. Come and join us on the low AMH thread!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=276178.0

Big   

Jx


----------



## MrsMacD (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks Jasmine3 for your words of support and for letting me know there is still hope. Compared to a lot of people on this forum my journey is just beginning. So many have been through so much so it would be foolish to give up at this early stage. 

Thanks again
MrsMacD x


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

MrsMacD said:


> Thanks mrsmcc7 for the hugs. Unfortunately I've just returned from the clinic today and been told my AMH level was undetectable so just confirmed what we already knew. At least this time I was prepared for it!


I'm so sorry to hear that hun **hugs**

I don't know much about low AMH, but the other girls on here who have had that to deal with will be able to help you and keep you positive I'm sure. Best of luck and fingers crossed for a BFP for you hun.

Suzie xx


----------

